# Adobe Unveils Breakthroughs in Video and Film Production



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 14, 2016)

```
<em>Virtual Reality, Character Animation, Sound Innovation Comes To Creative Cloud</em></p>
<p><strong>SAN JOSE, Calif. — April 13, 2016</strong> — The way consumers access and view content has undergone sweeping changes. Media and entertainment companies, along with creative professionals, are under increasing pressure to find new ways to create, deliver and monetize content. They must also adapt to rapidly evolving technology advancements, including high resolution capture, new delivery formats and virtual reality to name a few.  Also, enterprises are dealing with an explosion of content demands from constituencies and need to integrate high-impact content types, like video, into their communications strategies.</p>
<p>Ahead of the National Association of Broadcasters (NAB) Show next week, Adobe (Nasdaq:ADBE) has revealed new features across its Creative Cloud tools for video editing, motion graphics, audio and collaboration. Media and entertainment companies are combining these advanced content creation capabilities with Adobe Primetime to help deliver TV and video content across screens. With Adobe’s digital marketing tools TV networks and pay-TV providers can drive viewer acquisition, engagement and monetization as audiences embrace “over the top” (OTT) content via connected devices such as Apple TV, Sony PlayStation, Roku and Microsoft Xbox. At NAB, Adobe will demonstrate the updated tools and new workflows at booth #SL3910, South Hall (lower) in the Las Vegas Convention Center and at over 120 partner booths from April 18-21.</p>
<p>Adobe Creative Cloud video tools are becoming the go-to source for film editors of both award-winning Hollywood and indie films. The most recent example is Deadpool, the 20th Century FOX blockbuster which shattered box office records. The post-production team from Deadpool will discuss their state-of-the-art workflows and why they chose Adobe Premiere Pro CC in a Creative Master Series panel at NAB on April 19 from 4:15–5 p.m. PT.</p>
<p>Upcoming productions using Premiere Pro CC include Mindhunter, David Fincher’s new series for Netflix, and 6 Below directed by Scott Waugh and starring Josh Hartnett, which is currently shooting in 6K RED and will be edited natively in Premiere Pro.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Creative Cloud video tools are also powering a new generation of content delivered via social channels like YouTube, Facebook and Instagram.</p>
<p>“The videos we make at RocketJump are pure entertainment,” said Freddie Wong, Founder of RocketJump, the hybrid studio/production company behind the popular RocketJump YouTube channel with nearly 8 million subscribers and 1.3 billion views. “We’ve been users of Adobe’s Creative Cloud for years and love the new features coming soon. In addition to editing native footage in Premiere Pro and creating awesome visual effects in After Effects, we use Photoshop for graphics, Audition to sweeten audio, Media Encoder to export content, and now Creative Cloud Libraries to share assets.”</p>
<p><strong>Immerse Yourself In Creativity </strong></p>
<p>Adobe continues to deliver technology that opens unimagined creative opportunities for video and film production, and now, immersive experiences. In the next release of Creative Cloud –- available in early summer — Premiere Pro CC will add new virtual reality capabilities, including “field of view” mode for spherical stitched media.  In addition, thanks to Adobe Stock integration into CC apps, customers are already experiencing productivity increases of 10 times, when adding stock content into creative projects, including video*. In the upcoming release, Adobe Stock will have enhanced connections with CC apps and new workflows will enable Adobe Bridge and Lightroom users to contribute to the Adobe Stock marketplace directly from within the application.</p>
<p>Other feature highlights coming soon to Creative Cloud include:</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Edit immediately during ingest</strong> allows Premiere Pro CC users to get straight to work, while importing their video and audio files in the background.</li>
<li><strong>Powerful proxy workflows</strong> in Premiere Pro CC and Adobe Media Encoder CC enable users to easily work with heavy 8K, HDR and HFR media, so editors can switch between native and proxy formats freely – even on lightweight machines.</li>
<li><strong>Enhanced Lumetri™ Color tools</strong> within Premiere Pro CC adds HSL Secondaries to expand the editor’s toolkit for making color correction and adjustment easier for all filmmakers.</li>
<li><strong>New video and audio preview engine</strong> in After Effects CC delivers superior playback of cached frames for a smooth experience.</li>
<li><strong>Easier and more efficient Character Animator</strong> includes a simplified puppet creation process that enables users to easily tag puppet layers easily and record multiple takes of a character’s movement. Users can animate puppets to respond to motion and trigger animation accordingly.</li>
<li><strong>New Essential Sound panel</strong> in Audition CC enables anyone to mix audio content with professional results.</li>
<li><strong>Quickly find Adobe Stock assets</strong> with new filtered search in Creative Cloud Libraries. Licensed assets in your library are now badged for easy identification, videos are displayed with duration and format information, and saved videos are linked to video previews on the Adobe Stock site.</li>
</ul>
<p>“There’s rapid change happening in the digital landscape with video now the fastest growing media type across social media platforms and OTT shaking up broadcast and film,” said Bryan Lamkin, executive vice president and general manager, Digital Media at Adobe. “Adobe is transforming the industry with Creative Cloud and Primetime by helping customers create beautiful content to engage viewers and technologies that monetize content that audiences care about.”</p>
<p>Pricing and Availability</p>
<p>At NAB, Adobe is previewing the next major updates to Creative Cloud. These updates are expected to ship in the coming months. The company is offering Adobe Creative Cloud for US $49.99 a month. For more information, visit<a href="http://www.adobe.com/go/video">http://www.adobe.com/go/video</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Besisika (Apr 14, 2016)

My favorite tool on Premiere is the Lumetri color tool, I gave up Davinci Resolve for the Lumetri. I am anxious to see how more they can improve it.
On the other hand, it is time for them to show something more practical on the proxi workflows given the cry for 4K and possibly 8K from users. It is about time.


----------

